# Firefox and Chrome nor showing pictures



## vaindioux

Hi

This is annoying, can anybody help?
Running windows 10.

Thxs

Pat


----------



## Relief

What happens on Firefox ? Is it the same ? It's weird because some modules are loading up on your screen when some aren't.

Try running your browser in safe mode/incognito browsing (without the added modules) or clear your Internet cache.

Also, try F12 and opening up the console to see which errors are happening when you load this kind of page on your browser.


----------



## vaindioux

Relief

Yes same in Firefox, it does not seem to be browser specific. Could it be in my security like firewall?
It does not happened all the time. I just cleared both cache. I will try F12 when and if it happens again and post here, what it says.

Thanks a lot

Pat


----------



## vaindioux

Major find....It's not related to my browswers....It's actually my search engine "Bing"...It does not happend with "google"... 
Got to figure out what's doing that or switch to google.

Pat


----------

